# Demoting the DAW



## lydian91 (Mar 20, 2021)

I was recently chatting with one of my friends who is an auto designer. I asked him how much of his process happens in the computer and was surprised to learn that he prefers to work in clay most of the time when possible.

It’s made me realize how dependent I am on the computer. When I was in middle school, my first piece of music gear was a Casio WK3500. 76 keys, enough sounds (but not too many), and basic multitrack recording. It was fantastic!

I don’t want to augment my computer setup with a $4k complicated workstation/arranger keyboard, but it would be nice to have a keyboard that can be a controller when at my desk, but I could pick it up and put it on the bed or couch to work out an idea.

I’m currently using an M-Audio KeyStudio controller. While cheap, I actually prefer it for orchestral samples. I’m a trained pianist, but often find weighted boards cumbersome for orchestral production. Though I just bought Keyscape and weighted keys might be nice...

I was looking at the Roland Juno DS76. I haven’t had great experiences with their weighted boards but haven’t tried any synth products. The only synth action with 76 keys I could find.

Idk perhaps I’m looking for a unicorn here. An action that works for synths/orch samples (faders not important), passable for piano, ideally more than 61 keys, internal sounds. More concerned about these things than sound quality. I have the DAW for that.

I’m not opposed to an 88 weighted board that does the above. Mainly looking to make the DAW slightly less of a centerpiece.


----------



## GNP (Mar 20, 2021)

There's always pencil and paper.


----------



## lydian91 (Mar 20, 2021)

For sure, and I might explore that alongside a keyboard. Would still be nice to “touch” the sound.


----------



## robgb (Mar 20, 2021)

Have fun with that.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2021)

lydian91 said:


> For sure, and I might explore that alongside a keyboard. Would still be nice to “touch” the sound.


With tech advancing so rapidly/diversely, hesitant to choose 'single' pricey hardware piece for this purpose. Even with its limitations, NI - KK S-series is fun solution albeit with cables attached ? 
Have S-49 and considering S88 strongly. Good luck sort your options ! 🎵


----------



## lydian91 (Mar 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> With tech advancing so rapidly/diversely, hesitant to choose 'single' pricey hardware piece for this purpose.


Yeah synth and weighted action are difficult to bridge. Hard if not impossible to find a good all-rounder.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2021)

lydian91 said:


> Yeah synth and weighted action are difficult to bridge. Hard if not impossible to find a good all-rounder.


Roland Juno DS76 could be cool for your interests. Will monitor here and watch for some creative ideas.
Regards 

(edit) Maybe Arturia KeyLab 88 MkII ?

Fantom or Kronos ....  .... _but_

v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v $$$$$$ v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 20, 2021)

Something like a Roland Fantom or Korg Kronos?

Edit: sorry, you said you didn't want a $4k workstation.  Not sure there is anything desirable in between that and an MC-101 + Keystep arrangement though. (I have the latter for banging out ideas for my more electro/synthwave stuff but the acoustic/orchestral samples are also not bad in a 1080 kind of way for writing...)


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 20, 2021)

GNP said:


> There's always pencil and paper.


Id be afraid that some guys wielding dice join in and start to talk about elves and dragons.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a somewhat inexpensive Casio keyboard that I got to practice piano for my piano/keyboard class. Sound is fine. Keyboard action is more keyboard and less piano, but not too different from the Roland's in class. I think it records a bit. It can be plugged into the computer and work as a mid, but it is too large for me to us as a controller. But it sounds like what you might like.


----------

